# i dont know what to name this, need help with dexter behavior



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

So im completely stumped right now. Ive written on chi chat how a couple timss how dexter always barks at my mom when shes gettin ready for work at 6 am. And how he barks at her continuously even if he goes out to see her being there. And how he almost bit her hand last time while growlin. But why oh why dexter did u snarl viciously at her when she came home earlier than usual from work when she came twds us and reached oit her hand to get sumthin closeby? I know we were both sleepingand he was being overly protectiv3....i h!d to hold him bak so he woukdnt bite her hand. Dont get me wrong people my mom even cooks for him and gives him love. He even belkysup twds her but sumtimes it feels as if he fergets who she is?...hesnkot like this with ne other famiky member so it makes no sense to me at all


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh naughty boy,jealousy springs to mind !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jealousy? How so! Im always with dex more than her. I barely get along with my parents o.o


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No jealous of mum coming near you ! """"SILLY"""" He owns you


----------



## Coekiemonster (Dec 20, 2010)

do's he only bite when your mother goes to work??

Mayby you can get the habit out of him when he bites.
If he bites when she goes to work.
You can put your jacket on and get your keys.
And then you go example to the toilet.
And then making some food.
And then put your jacket off, and stay home.
Things you normaly wouln't do when you go to work.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this isnt the first time though for him bein like that. even when i wasnt home he did it out of nowhere twds her


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know why all I know is it's unacceptable and has been getting worse over a period of time pidge he will bite if you don't start correcting this, I'd also get him neutered as it WILL help his behaviour 

You need to pull him
Into check and get your family on board make sure you aren't holding him when people come towards you if she starts to growl you tell him off if he goes to lunge pin him on his side till he calms down.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I don't know why all I know is it's unacceptable and has been getting worse over a period of time pidge he will bite if you don't start correcting this, I'd also get him neutered as it WILL help his behaviour
> 
> You need to pull him
> Into check and get your family on board make sure you aren't holding him when people come towards you if she starts to growl you tell him off if he goes to lunge pin him on his side till he calms down.


i did pin him! and it helped a bit. i had to pin him 3 times actually. the moment i got up from bed he went to the kitchen wantin to go outside so i let him out and he jetted out to the middle of the garden and barked at nothing there...and then came back in barking twice and stopped and now hes completely fine? 
mmm neuter...im still against that but we'll see what happens if this pinning doesnt work then maybe


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> i did pin him! and it helped a bit. i had to pin him 3 times actually. the moment i got up from bed he went to the kitchen wantin to go outside so i let him out and he jetted out to the middle of the garden and barked at nothing there...and then came back in barking twice and stopped and now hes completely fine?
> mmm neuter...im still against that but we'll see what happens if this pinning doesnt work then maybe


Just curious, why are you against neutering? 

I agree that he "owns" you and the bed. He thinks he's in charge and he's putting your mom in her place. Whenever she does something he doesn't like, he lets her know. You need to let the little prince know he's getting too big for his britches!

Also... Your mom needs to pin him.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wasn't it your brother he had a problem with last time?? 

He needs to be held until
He submits, your mum doesn't have to hold him down he just needs to know his behaviour isn't tolerated.

Pidge honestly I think you need to research into neutering the benefits by far outweigh the cons and his behaviour is becoming aggressive removing the testosterone does help it won't fix but it does help. You say he is always marking too marking is also there way of owning something it's not on he is a dog... 

You need to know his warnings so you can correct them
Before he even growls.

Good luck


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder ---does DExter think that he is in charge ??

Rico used to give opinions about things when he was a baby pup. I'd hold him by the withers/shoulder and tell him No--, if he (Dexter) attempts to growll or guard I'd correct that. Dexter isn't out in the wild he is living in a home with a family--in that pack he isn't the boss. Maybe some reminders of that would help him to understand things. 

Dexter is a silly one for sure.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

She cant pin him down because he was definitely goin to bite her. Shes scared when it comes to animals and such. Shes scared to death of cats as i brought one home laat time, she flipped not even stayin in the same room and callin me in the same house on the cell to tell me no way lol! She never punished him ever besides scoldin

Daisy it was my bro last time in terms of barkin and he still barks at him when he comes over but its not as bad now. Theres no growls involved, hes scared of my bro and unsure of him as well sice my bro cant exactly cuddle him as hes allergic to the point of coughin and stuffy nose and itchy eyes.

I dont believe in neuterin. Ive read all sides of it. U guys have ur own opinion but i got mine. I believe it shoukd be natural and how he was born is the way he should stay. Should we neuter little human boys if they misbehave? Nope...just gotta find a way to fix this. 

When i left the house he was perfectly normal again...and yes rubia he is silly


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Just hold tight hon. It will take time. But you need to show Dexter your the boss not him. Tray all the advises here and in FB and hopefully you will find the right one that fits both of you and the family.  



pigeonsheep said:


> She cant pin him down because he was definitely goin to bite her. Shes scared when it comes to animals and such. Shes scared to death of cats as i brought one home laat time, she flipped not even stayin in the same room and callin me in the same house on the cell to tell me no way lol! She never punished him ever besides scoldin


LOL I imagined the whole scene in my head. lol Your mom is too funny. 

I dont understand the Pin part. What does that mean? What do you do exactly to pin him?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Fad lol yea i just read it over and crackedup myself. It was suha cute kitten too  i hooe i find sumthin too! Pin means the action like how dogs tackle esch other down or to either play or to show whose in charge. Like in lion king when simba got pined by the girl cub lol :b thats scene just played in my head :albino:

My bf also joked around thst dexter was turning into a wereworlf due .to the lunar eclipse that happened last night hahaha :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I respect your views but he is a dog not a human!!!!! Don't humanise him that's half his problem

Pidge neutering won't fix everything but it helps... If you cam continue to live like this (and honestly I couldn't all the marking he does would make me die) and put up with his issues.. Tbh totally blunt you're stumped really I'd look into a behaviourist then he's from a puppy mill so you don't know his ancestors and he's bot neutered which will add to his problems.. High amounts of testosterone cause aggression (in humans too). Maybe look into a behaviourist 

But yeah I'd look into a behaviourist as it's obviously getting worse


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They have little silicone testicles u can get if u feel bad about neutering him hahaha it's like testi implants I saw it on keeping up with the kardashians so the dog gets neutered but has fake testis! So funny


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep..looks like time out for Dexter!! Sound likes he's getting overly protective. And he thinks he is the alpha male. Girl....get him neutered!!! it will really help with that male aggresion for sure. It's way past due. Better than having something bad happen down the road. It's only for his protection, and safety, is why i am reccommending it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I tend to err on the side of saying he should probably be neutered as well.
I don't think ALL males need to be done, but definitely for some who have issues with the hormone levels its best for them. It would drop his aggression and he would stop peeing in the house as well!

I'm not sure what else to recommend just keep correcting him!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Dexter , you are being a bad boy barking at Pidges Mother. dont you do that!!! she even cooks for you. ( i feel really bad for your mom )
i think he knows your mom is scared of him. does he listen to you when you tell him no


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

pigeonsheep said:


> I dont believe in neuterin. Ive read all sides of it. U guys have ur own opinion but i got mine. I believe it shoukd be natural and how he was born is the way he should stay. Should we neuter little human boys if they misbehave? Nope...just gotta find a way to fix this.


I'm curious, where you have read that there are negative side effects to neutering? I've had both dogs and cats my entire life and not 1 single vet has ever told me that it's not wise to alter my pets. Do you have a link to this research?

If you're serious about wanting to stop Dexters behavior then you need to take charge in a hurry. Everyone in the family needs to be educated about how to correct him, and how to interact with him. Boss has horrible aggression issues these days. We are currently practicing the NILIF (I found that link..it explains it pretty well). It's working well for our situation. Boss is quickly learning that he is NOT the leader of the pack, which is clearly Dexters problem as well.

As much as we like to humanize our pets (especially chi's) they are not human and to compare neutering a dog to neutering a small child is insane.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Kristin said:


> to compare neutering a dog to neutering a small child is insane.


When I read that I laughed I didn't understand the correlation either.
Adult men get neutered all the time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee..all men should get neutered lol!!



KittyD said:


> When I read that I laughed I didn't understand the correlation either.
> Adult men get neutered all the time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahaha men really should get neutered especially when they don't listen


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Def Pidge, everyone here respects your views but really we're all trying to help the problem at hand - neutering isn't the magic answer, it still takes training but taking out that testosterone allows it so he can more readily take the training because he isn't so concerned with being the alpha. 

Even though he's small those bites hurt I promise, my Gran didn't neuter her dachshund and holy cow - I got bit only once before they neutered him, he was a grumpy old man for sure.

I was having problems with Godric guarding the sofa and bed and being mean to Gretel, but almost night and day after I neutered him he's always loveable, he cuddles her and he DOESN'T guard the sofa anymore, and I didn't even do anything different.

And the marking my goodness - i'd most certainly die.

**edit And, my OH's parents recently had this issue with their jack russel, their boy dog was a known aggressor and he'd snapped more than once and it started getting to the point he was snapping at kids, the doctor and even the dad. 

If Dexter bites anyone and they report it or have to see a doctor you can get in loads of trouble for not taking the necessary steps to help deter the aggression.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

We've been working with Pedro on these type problems for months. We're making progress, but it's not easy.

He was a rescue, age 3, and was neutered 2 days before I got him. The negative behaviour was already in place, so much so that the animal shelter had deemed him 'unadoptable', and he was waiting to be put down at the end of the week when I found him. 

I am the one he 'owns' and guards. He was never exposed to men in his previous home, and has had intense issues with my husband. In the beginning, he bit, but now we've got it down to a low growl everytime my husband comes near me, and we're working on that, because that is unacceptable, as well. Pete couldn't discipline him, it just made things worse. I had to scold him, and it's worked pretty well, because he hates it when I raise my voice. 

He never bit hard, never brought the blood, but I truly believe if I hadn't nipped it in the bud (and the neuter hadn't been done) we wouldn't have been able to keep him.

Another thing that really seemed to help his grouchiness was bringing Gracie into the house, but adding another dog isn't always an option...

Oh, and for what it's worth, human men aren't neutered...The vas deferens is snipped. They still produce testosterone, but the semen cannot make the trip! (I know far more than I care to know about genitalia...I worked in urology for 15 years! LOL)

I would neuter little Dexter, too, but it's your choice. The marking would drive me crazy, and with the aggression on top of that, I wouldn't give it a second thought. If there's any chance at all that you might do it, don't wait too late. It will just be that much more difficult to reverse his behaviour.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Fad lol yea i just read it over and crackedup myself. It was suha cute kitten too  i hooe i find sumthin too! Pin means the action like how dogs tackle esch other down or to either play or to show whose in charge. Like in lion king when simba got pined by the girl cub lol :b thats scene just played in my head :albino:
> 
> My bf also joked around thst dexter was turning into a wereworlf due .to the lunar eclipse that happened last night hahaha :lol:


Ow when you described the lion king I remembered that scene. I know what it means now. Thanks hon.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

kimr said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth, human men aren't neutered...The vas deferens is snipped. They still produce testosterone, but the semen cannot make the trip! (I know far more than I care to know about genitalia...I worked in urology for 15 years! LOL)


I think you may be the ONLY person who took that literally 
It was a JOKE. I think anyone with an iota of intelligence realizes the difference between the human/canine procedure.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I understand that it was a joke, but not EVERYONE knows the difference in the two procedures, unfortunately. 

I've fielded enough questions from anxious or prospective patients to know this.

My response was simply FYI, for those who don't know.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

kimr said:


> I understand that it was a joke, but not EVERYONE knows the difference in the two procedures, unfortunately.
> 
> I've fielded enough questions from anxious or prospective patients to know this.
> 
> My response was simply FYI, for those who don't know.


:scratch:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

KittyD said:


> When I read that I laughed I didn't understand the correlation either.
> Adult men get neutered all the time. :lol: :lol:


LOL I've been begging Dave to get neutered for 3yrs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys! :thumbright:
will have to think about this one yet again

lmao i only compared because sometimes it seems people dont see the dog's view in this and only the "humane" view in which majority of people have been brainwashed to get their pets fixed without even knowing what that procedure even consists of!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> thanks guys! :thumbright:
> will have to think about this one yet again
> 
> lmao i only compared because sometimes it seems people dont see the dog's view in this and only the "humane" view in which majority of people have been brainwashed to get their pets fixed without even knowing what that procedure even consists of!


Hey Pidge, it's great that you're thinking of it from Dexters point of view, and no nobody likes surgery, human or animal, but thinking about it - the couple hours he's going to feel groggy is going to be nothing compared to how much happier he'll be when he's not trying to alpha everything.

Being alpha takes constant work on his part.

And, I was too worried about neutering Godric after how sore Gretel was, nope - Godric didn't even notice they were gone. Right back to himself that night.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Amandarose531 said:


> Hey Pidge, it's great that you're thinking of it from Dexters point of view, and no nobody likes surgery, human or animal, but thinking about it - the couple hours he's going to feel groggy is going to be nothing compared to how much happier he'll be when he's not trying to alpha everything.
> 
> Being alpha takes constant work on his part.
> 
> And, I was too worried about neutering Godric after how sore Gretel was, nope - Godric didn't even notice they were gone. Right back to himself that night.


tanks for noticin my point  how old is godric? dexter is almost 3 yr old now...think he would notice LOL


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> tanks for noticin my point  how old is godric? dexter is almost 3 yr old now...think he would notice LOL


Godric was 6 months BUT!

Gary's parents, my OH, recently had their *9 year old* jack russel neutered because he was a mean*** grumpy old man and he had the same alpha issues and now, he's totally chill for the most part. 

He still guards the food bowl from their girl dog, but there are significantly less aggressive outbursts.

It's amazing the night and days in some animals behaviors. I'm not saying it's a cure-all, but it certainly makes our part as humans much easier when trying to be the pack leader.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja got neutered at age 1 Baby-Love will be spayed next spring at age 5 and Prada age 2 is getting spayed same time as Baby after FINALLY convincing my OH who is like you totally against spaying/neutering. I pretty much said you're getting her spayed! end of discussion lol. He had a hard time with why we had to get her spayed if we had no unaltered males that she would breed with. After reading some stories on here about mammary cancer I am convinced it is the best for my girls! 

Here is a link to the implants if you think dexter will be in that much of a shock! hahaha

They're called Neuticles

Neuticles.com


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

To be honest i'm not sure they even realize there is a difference after it heals. I think the implants are more for the owner than anything but if Pidge is worried about being natural i'm not sure that implants are the best route rofl.

Just consider your pro's Pidge, they outweigh the cons and I think it's wise of you to not blindly go into it just because it's the norm, but all in all lowering cancer risks etc. are just worth it in the long run.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Amanda. Awwww poor jrt! Lol food is nummy. Wonder if his food is that great that he has to protect it haha

Chihuahualove that is something new....i never knew thy had implants for that....hahaha i saw the pic...very strange. Im glad its not silicone hahaha


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww hon I hope you figure out what to do with little Dexter! He's being a naughty little boy over there! lol He needs a hug and I know exactly what you mean when you say looking at it in their eyes and their views..>I am the same way. 




Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahaha men really should get neutered especially when they don't listen


LOL Too funny and so true! LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks dragonfly!  finally someone who understands my view more  hows ur babies!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thanks dragonfly!  finally someone who understands my view more  hows ur babies!



Well I just know how you mean as looking at it on their level too. LOL Obviously they are our babies we want what is best. We all do here for each other too!! Everybody gives good advice on how to help! My friends Chi was a bit like Dexter but not too too bad, he would try and bit her fiance when he'd just try to hug her. Her dog loved her fiance too but it was like when he went for her he was protective...they got him fixed and he changed a lot! His behavor did get better! Of course that didn't just STOP him from trying to bit right away but with work he doesn't try to bit him anymore and they can actually sit next to each other with out the "baby" going nuts LOL

I hope Dexter can get fixed ....either way lol He's a good boy and he's smart so with a little work I think he'll do fine! Let us know what you decided to do! 

My babies are doing really well! Kizzie is getting spayed soon so I'm getting nervous lol but I know it's safest for her in the long run! Don't want her to get those Mammary tumor like Shay Shay got! That was way too stressful and scary!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> Well I just know how you mean as looking at it on their level too. LOL Obviously they are our babies we want what is best. We all do here for each other too!! Everybody gives good advice on how to help! My friends Chi was a bit like Dexter but not too too bad, he would try and bit her fiance when he'd just try to hug her. Her dog loved her fiance too but it was like when he went for her he was protective...they got him fixed and he changed a lot! His behavor did get better! Of course that didn't just STOP him from trying to bit right away but with work he doesn't try to bit him anymore and they can actually sit next to each other with out the "baby" going nuts LOL
> 
> I hope Dexter can get fixed ....either way lol He's a good boy and he's smart so with a little work I think he'll do fine! Let us know what you decided to do!
> 
> My babies are doing really well! Kizzie is getting spayed soon so I'm getting nervous lol but I know it's safest for her in the long run! Don't want her to get those Mammary tumor like Shay Shay got! That was way too stressful and scary!


ah so glad everything worked out for ur friend's chi and her fiance ^^ defo. wouldnt want him gettin bitten. LOL "fixed" and fixed hahaha...too funny  yes he is very very smart and so smart he keeps fartin when hes on my lap...like right now -_-; pee yew!
so happy ur babies are well! aw im sure kizzie will be just fine :albino: stress is not a great thing at all! 
will try to sort this out


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pidge it's not that we don't see or understand your view it's just that some of your comments are a bit out there!! They are a totally different species to us dogs do not rationalise, they live in the now he only knows right now that everything is his (marking, guarding etc) its not his it's in his house!

So from the dogs point of view they wake up a little sleeping and feel totally normal they don't know oh I've have my bollocks removed they just feel a little groggy and happier. If you look into dog psychology and behaviours you'll see they don't rationalise some behaviours are from habit which need training out of them.

At the end of the day it's obvious you're not going to get him neutered but I think you really need to start implementing some ground rules with him so he knows who is in charge. I'd even belly band him so he can't mark YoUR stuff. You have a long road ahead of you


----------



## Coekiemonster (Dec 20, 2010)

Well your mother must learn Dexter that she is the boss.
Now Dexter is fealing he is the boss over her.
So you mother must punish him.
En let him see thats she is the boss over him.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol thanks daisy :albino: they actually have dog psychology? LOL...how do they even know what they're thinking? dogs are different from gorillas like the koko one...hum~

coekimonster ur name is awesome  thanks for the reply


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes they do a lot of behaviourist study it they think totally different to us


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Kristin said:


> LOL I've been begging Dave to get neutered for 3yrs.


LOL!! I'm so delighted my husband is neutered :lol: no more human babies! just fur babies.. ha ha



Amandarose531 said:


> how much happier he'll be when he's not trying to alpha everything.
> 
> Being alpha takes constant work on his part.


You know that is a good thought, I wonder Pidge if Dexter's food issues would clear up a bit for you as well? I know intact males are in a constant state of hormone influx and they just want to mate mate mate and are constantly in a state of trying to be top dog. I know that many male dogs gain a bit of weight once they are altered because they are not so high strung and stressed out all the time.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I have heard that an intact male needs to be mated AT LEAST once a year. Other wise they go around frustrated and aggressive. They want to mate. The hormones are raging. Poor puppies.

Much kinder to neuter.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Daisydoo said:


> Pidge it's not that we don't see or understand your view it's just that some of your comments are a bit out there!! They are a totally different species to us dogs do not rationalise, they live in the now he only knows right now that everything is his (marking, guarding etc) its not his it's in his house!
> 
> So from the dogs point of view they wake up a little sleeping and feel totally normal they don't know oh I've have my bollocks removed they just feel a little groggy and happier. If you look into dog psychology and behaviours you'll see they don't rationalise some behaviours are from habit which need training out of them.
> 
> At the end of the day it's obvious you're not going to get him neutered but I think you really need to start implementing some ground rules with him so he knows who is in charge. I'd even belly band him so he can't mark YoUR stuff. You have a long road ahead of you


I agree. It is painfully obvious that you know you're not going to take any of the advice given. You will continue to have problems with Dexter and I can only hope that you don't end up sued and having to put him down because he bit the wrong person or their child.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Poor pidge, wot a predicament, personally i would have him neutured, but at the end of the day he is your dog and it's your decision. Brandy was three when he was done, he would run off all the time looking for the ladies and mark everywhere, it stopped all that. Harry was done at a year old so has never known what his bits where mean't for except for peeing lol. I hope you can resolve the situation, and your mum be able to go about her business without be barked, growled or bitten. good luck


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I've actually assisted in a vet clinic with neuters on both dogs and cats. It's really no big deal at all, and they recover very quickly. I've never witnessed complications, although I'm sure it's happened, as with any surgical procedure. 

Not to pressure you - you do what you think is best...It just sounds like leaving him intact is taking a toll on you, and that you might enjoy his company and personality better if you had it done! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Pige...I wanted to say that I was nervous about getting Shayley spayed too. She's 8 years old and she recovered with flying colors! She did great! I was worried because she was a bit older she would recover slow but nope! She did awesome! I think if you were worried about Dexter in that way he would be fine! I just thought I'd say that becaues I forgot to earlier!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dex is indeed a beautiful boy, and it is obvious how much you love him, but I'd be more worried about him getting worse and biting someone.

And I don't think you are really looking at this from his point of view. I think you are looking at this from what you imagine is his point of view. You are humanizing him. We all love our chis and they are our babies, but they are not HUMANS.

It sounds like you live with your mom? Quite frankly, if I was your mom, I'd say get him nuetered or he goes! I couldn't ever live with a dog I needed to be afraid of. Let alone the marking issues. 

Caesar would have a field day with all of this.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Pinning is actually one of the worst things you can do for a dog, It totally & completely RUINED my Sebastian's personality. He was Never the same afterwards. I think if you are going to overcome these aggression issues with hormones intact (i.e not neutering) you have a lot of work cut out for you but it can be done, I would find an obedience trainer who can help, look for one who uses positive training methods (ie positive reinforcement, clicker training etc), as negativity will just make things worse. Also using NILIF (Nothing in life is free) will go a long way with many of his issues.

Alpha Dog Theory - Debunking the dominance theory, alpha dog myth, pack leader
Establishing Leadership: Establishing Leadership - NILIF, Dog with dominance problem, Nothing In Life is Free
<> DIAMONDS in the RUFF - Follow the Leader <>
Nothing in Life is Free

This is one of my favorite links about it: Dog Whisperer, Dog Psychology and Cesar Millan


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather I think the alpha issue is just an individual opinion on something many people use it I do my dogs are very very well behaved and it's hardly been used I'm a huge cesar Milan fan and he does make sense with his theories I just wouldn't say it's the worse thing to do when it's worked for so many others.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have to respond to this post cause I do not agree with several things that are being sd here. First off, I have met Pidge AND Dexter....he is SOOOOOO not alpha dog!!!! Alpha dogs do not hide and put their tail between their legs constantly around other ppl and other dogs. Dexter wouldn't even come out from underneath the chair when we saw him. Clearly, he is NOT an alpha. What I do think is happening is he senses Pidge's mom's fear of him and is taking advantage of that. Dogs sense fear...my daughter was bitten by a dog and all psychologists believe that he bit her cause he sensed her being afraid...fear sends a different signal to a dog...confusion...they react to the fear very differently than they act normally. I have 1 person that comes to my house frequently that is scared to death of little dogs....my dogs act VERY different when he is here than they normally act when ppl come over. I seriously think my NEUTERED male would snap at him if he got close enough....so neutering is not Dexter's issue. I am not necessarily against neutering but I don't think that is the "solve all" for Dexter's issue with mom. I do agree with contacting a behaviorist and having him evaluated. It's easy to sit her and make accusations about what someone should do but it's really not accurate unless you have met Dexter and see his personality. Alphas are alpha with other dogs....Dexter was in a houseful of 16 chis and peed on the couch cause he was so afraid....an alpha?? NO WAY! My alpha dog is alpha no matter where she is...ESPECIALLY around other dogs! So does spaying help female aggression?? We have a female that'll take someone's hand off if you touch her while she's in her bag or being held. We know she is like this so we take all precautions. She is happy and fine w/ppl that visit our home if she is on the floor running around and not being held. 

One last note regarding spaying/neutering....we have 3 chis in our house...my daughter's is 1 of them. 1 female is spayed.....1 male is neutered....1 female is not spayed. I am having serious issues and concerns about having my little one spayed. She is almost 2 yrs old and weighs just 4lbs. I have been heavily involved in dog rescue/adoption for 6 yrs and I had a dog come to my home after being spayed and DIED in my bedroom cause she bled to death internally......sooooo, how is spaying/neutering the "BEST" thing for them if there is this HUGE risk?? This dog wasn't mine but let me tell you it ripped my heart into a million pieces!!!!!! Since that day, I have been VERY reluctant to tell anyone to have their dog fixed...and I'm not so sure I will have Paris fixed. And before anyone asks....the dog that died was spayed by a WONDERFUL vet at an awesome clinic that we had ALL our rescue dogs spayed/neutered. Necropsy showed that she had an aneurysm that ruptured because of the spay....something that could have been avoided if she hadn't been spayed. 

Hmmm...something to think about??!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

mommasboy said:


> I have been heavily involved in dog rescue/adoption for 6 yrs and I had a dog come to my home after being spayed and DIED in my bedroom cause she bled to death internally......sooooo, how is spaying/neutering the "BEST" thing for them if there is this HUGE risk??
> !


Im sure your experience in dog rescue will tell you that pyometria is a far bigger killer then spay surgery complications surely??

I think I would neuter for behaviourial isses too. Having said that my first dog, a border collie, was never neutered because he had no issues at all and never acted like an intact boy dog. With Adam it was a godsend though!! He kept his loveable personality just stopped randomly humping cushions and cocking his leg on strangers!

I dont think I would advocate pinning a dog that is already showing sch aggressive behaviour, unless you really want to get bitten. I was lucky in that I find possessive/jealous behaviour in dogs soooooo unappealing that my lot got dumped on the floor and ignored as soon as I heard the hint of a growl!! With a possibly unconfident dog you should maybe try a less intense appraoch. For example, put Dexter on the floor the minute he growls. If he continues to bark at someone or guard you then you should all get up and leave the room, leaving him on his own for 5-10mins.
Also think about teaching a 'place' command. Have a special bed, out of the way where you can train Dexter to go to. Perhaps if he is out of your mums way they might learn to feel more confidant around each other.

Good luck though, I think you will need it!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Im sure your experience in dog rescue will tell you that pyometria is a far bigger killer then spay surgery complications surely??


Actually, in all my years in dog rescue, I saw more dogs killed due to spay complications and none die from pyometria. Scary stuff!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

mommasboy said:


> Actually, in all my years in dog rescue, I saw more dogs killed due to spay complications and none die from pyometria. Scary stuff!!


Yeah well I have seen a female dog firsthand on deaths door due to Pyo.
Mammary tumors as well.
There is NO reason to not spay a female who is not being shown and bred period.

I actually called my breeder to ask her how many bitches she has lost to spay.
1 in 14 years and the dog was 2 pounds, a far cry from a standard weight of 4-5 pounds.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Spaying a 4lb dog is no more of a risk of spaying a 6lb dog if the vet is experienced the only difference is they need to be warmed up more!

Unless you are a trained veterinarian ou can't really comment on pyo cases compared to spay surgery!! There have been a few dogs here who have had mammary cancer due to not spaying plus I think was it kays zoey who had pyo and nearly died (I could be wrong) but pyo is a killer regardless!spaying a female cam calm them down also.

Anyway this isn't a spay neuter debate nor has anyone said neutering would fix dexters problem! Pidge has said that dexter wasn't socialised when he was younger which causes problems and how he is in public is different to his surroundings

I have an alpha bitch who is very very dominant at home, in new situations she is very nervous until she warms up


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor Pidge,she only wanted some advise and it's turning into a debate,i agree with Sarah Dexter wasn't socialized when he was a puppy,my last chi came from gypsies and he was very hard to train and always had a nasty streak.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

michele said:


> Poor Pidge,she only wanted some advise and it's turning into a debate,i agree with Sarah Dexter wasn't socialized when he was a puppy,my last chi came from gypsies and he was very hard to train and always had a nasty streak.


Yeah.. :lol: 
I didn't intend to add to the debate but I just didn't want people thinking it's actually unsafe to spay a female dog.
It's so much healthier for them.

I agree 50% of Dexter's issue is going to be socialization.
It's going to take some work.
I do think neutering him will help him in other areas though.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

michele said:


> Poor Pidge,she only wanted some advise and it's turning into a debate


Im with you in that too.  
And some here are like I know your not going to have him neutered and take our advise. Guys you don't know that. And advise is just that it doesn't mean she have to take it if she doesn't want too. 

Im kind of sad reading all the threads here.  Pidge only wants her chi friends advise on how to help her with Dexter. And most of you here started on the spay/neuter debate. 

Dogs for century's haven't been fixed. Only now people are doing this. Pidge made it clear its her views and way she believes it. That should have been a clue to close the subject and help her with her problem. 

I think what Dexter needs is a good trainer to come to the house or you and your mom go to them And teach you how to work with him. 

Neuter or not every dog can be trained with patients and love. That is something I believe in.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Dexter has a very distinct personality and if he were mine I wouldn't want to change it weither. On the other hand some of Dexter's issues are making life more difficult than it needs to be. Pidge is being responsible trying to help wee Dexter and her poor mother out here....

I thinkk that Kristin mentioned NILF...nothing in life is free...even just using bit os this really can make a difference.

checnk it out. I will check back later....


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I have heard that an intact male needs to be mated AT LEAST once a year. Other wise they go around frustrated and aggressive. They want to mate. The hormones are raging. Poor puppies.
> 
> Much kinder to neuter.


Hmmm never heard of that before, my sister has a 7 year old intact male standard poodle who has never been bred and he doesn't walk around frustrated and aggressive he is the biggest marshmellow I've ever seen.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Chimom4 said:


> Quite frankly, if I was your mom, I'd say get him nuetered or he goes!


:nshocked2: Aw :sad5: We just can't get rid of Dexter because of this issue. We need to work with him and help him not just ditch him.



Chico's Mum said:


> Im with you in that too.
> And some here are like I know your not going to have him neutered and take our advise. Guys you don't know that. And advise is just that it doesn't mean she have to take it if she doesn't want too.
> 
> Im kind of sad reading all the threads here.  Pidge only wants her chi friends advise on how to help her with Dexter. And most of you here started on the spay/neuter debate.
> ...


I agree.

Pidge I hope Dexter gets the help he needs! I know you're worried about him, whatever you decided I know he'll be ok in the end! Give him some huggies for me!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If you honestly want to help Dexter with his aggression issues you're going to have to understand dog psycology a bit...and yes, there are dog psycologists out there..it's a real thing. LOL Cesar Millan is one who is often mistaken as a trainer. Dexter is protecting you...and himself from your mum. He IS being aggressive & dominant. Just because he doesn't act dominant around new people or situations or what not...doesn't mean he isn't dominant in his home setting. They are most comfortable in their homes & familiar settings. I suggest you watch some Dog Whisperer episodes & it may help. It really has us! Each dog you have to correct differently which is why they say not to try this at home bla bla bla. LOL When I first put Marley on his back he freaked & it took a long time for him to relax....you do have to make them stay until they are submissive or it DOES make them worse. Same with anything...when we got Maya she growled & tried to bite me when I did her nails. I MADE her deal with it & now while she is tense & doesn't like it...she doesn't growl or try to bite anymore. She knows I mean business & won't let her up until she's relaxed. Same sort of idea to the holding them on the side thing.

Intact males have a very strong drive to be dominant & some aggressive. This makes it EXTREAMELY difficult to correct issues. If you choose not to neuter still...you're just going to have to accept his issues & take extream precautions & constantly have to be working with him. It may improve but I honestly don't think it will ever go away because the testosterone is soo powerful! He would be much more receptive to corrections a couple months after a neuter & thereafter. It would "stick" better. And no Pidge...he will not notice. PROMISE. LOL My Zander was neutered at 6yo and he was perfectly fine & never missed his balls. :lol: You may still have marking issues as it eventually becomes more habit...but some dogs it does reduce the urge even if they are older. Zander never had marked (or lifted his leg at that) or was aggressive. If I'd kept him I'd never had neutered him because it wasn't a problem. If he displayed any issues I'd have had him neutered in a heart beat.

So point being...you're only going to see a change if you take the issues seriously & not deny what it is. If you want it corrected you'll have to decide if you want to take the hard route or the easier route. Easier means neuter because it WILL make it easier. There is no if, ands or buts. It's a proven fact.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to say if he is acting afraid then pinning him would be the worst thing in the world for him. Sounds like positive reinforcement would be working better for him? If it is a Alpha issue then I like NILIF (Nothing in life is free) much better as a training tool for those issues but that is jmo.

As for the spaying being more dangerous, I myself have been in rescue and have numerous rescue friends and with a vet that knows what they are doing you rarely see complications. Yoshi was neutered at 6 months old and was barely 3 lbs. Chibi was neutered at 1 yr and was closer to 2 1/2 lbs. Vets spay and neuter small animals all the time like Gerbils, Hamsters, Ferrets,etc... 

Pidge, If you decide to neuter then make sure you have a vet that is used to working with small animals and toy breeds if that will make you feel any better. Most all male dogs I have ever seen neutered really helps them become more laid back. Not always the case but more so than not ;-)

I hope you can figure these issues out as I know it must be frustrating :-(


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

michele said:


> Poor Pidge,she only wanted some advise and it's turning into a debate,i agree with Sarah Dexter wasn't socialized when he was a puppy,my last chi came from gypsies and he was very hard to train and always had a nasty streak.


Entirely off topic but, gypsies!? They're real? Haha!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Poor Pidge,she only wanted some advise and it's turning into a debate,i agree with Sarah Dexter wasn't socialized when he was a puppy,my last chi came from gypsies and he was very hard to train and always had a nasty streak.


LOL thanks michele...im pretty overwhelmed with all these replies. it left me nothing but confused 



Chico's Mum said:


> Im with you in that too.
> And some here are like I know your not going to have him neutered and take our advise. Guys you don't know that. And advise is just that it doesn't mean she have to take it if she doesn't want too.
> 
> Im kind of sad reading all the threads here.  Pidge only wants her chi friends advise on how to help her with Dexter. And most of you here started on the spay/neuter debate.
> ...


lol yea! they didn't give me a chance at all! just assumed i was going to do it...i was even thinking about it...but then again the ifs are coming into place



rubia said:


> Dexter has a very distinct personality and if he were mine I wouldn't want to change it weither. On the other hand some of Dexter's issues are making life more difficult than it needs to be. Pidge is being responsible trying to help wee Dexter and her poor mother out here....
> 
> I thinkk that Kristin mentioned NILF...nothing in life is free...even just using bit os this really can make a difference.
> 
> checnk it out. I will check back later....


thanks rubia. yes his personality is something i wouldn't want changed...or might as well get another dog



Dragonfly said:


> :nshocked2: Aw :sad5: We just can't get rid of Dexter because of this issue. We need to work with him and help him not just ditch him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol dragonfly! i was pretty awed by her comment..i didnt bother to argue, thank u for saying it for me LOL



MChis said:


> If you honestly want to help Dexter with his aggression issues you're going to have to understand dog psycology a bit...and yes, there are dog psycologists out there..it's a real thing. LOL Cesar Millan is one who is often mistaken as a trainer. Dexter is protecting you...and himself from your mum. He IS being aggressive & dominant. Just because he doesn't act dominant around new people or situations or what not...doesn't mean he isn't dominant in his home setting. They are most comfortable in their homes & familiar settings. I suggest you watch some Dog Whisperer episodes & it may help. It really has us! Each dog you have to correct differently which is why they say not to try this at home bla bla bla. LOL When I first put Marley on his back he freaked & it took a long time for him to relax....you do have to make them stay until they are submissive or it DOES make them worse. Same with anything...when we got Maya she growled & tried to bite me when I did her nails. I MADE her deal with it & now while she is tense & doesn't like it...she doesn't growl or try to bite anymore. She knows I mean business & won't let her up until she's relaxed. Same sort of idea to the holding them on the side thing.
> 
> Intact males have a very strong drive to be dominant & some aggressive. This makes it EXTREAMELY difficult to correct issues. If you choose not to neuter still...you're just going to have to accept his issues & take extream precautions & constantly have to be working with him. It may improve but I honestly don't think it will ever go away because the testosterone is soo powerful! He would be much more receptive to corrections a couple months after a neuter & thereafter. It would "stick" better. And no Pidge...he will not notice. PROMISE. LOL My Zander was neutered at 6yo and he was perfectly fine & never missed his balls. :lol: You may still have marking issues as it eventually becomes more habit...but some dogs it does reduce the urge even if they are older. Zander never had marked (or lifted his leg at that) or was aggressive. If I'd kept him I'd never had neutered him because it wasn't a problem. If he displayed any issues I'd have had him neutered in a heart beat.
> 
> So point being...you're only going to see a change if you take the issues seriously & not deny what it is. If you want it corrected you'll have to decide if you want to take the hard route or the easier route. Easier means neuter because it WILL make it easier. There is no if, ands or buts. It's a proven fact.


he doesnt go crazy around females at all though....let alone go crzy over any dog?...hes not into dogs period. but Mchi....ur sexy :albino:



Yoshismom said:


> I have to say if he is acting afraid then pinning him would be the worst thing in the world for him. Sounds like positive reinforcement would be working better for him? If it is a Alpha issue then I like NILIF (Nothing in life is free) much better as a training tool for those issues but that is jmo.
> 
> As for the spaying being more dangerous, I myself have been in rescue and have numerous rescue friends and with a vet that knows what they are doing you rarely see complications. Yoshi was neutered at 6 months old and was barely 3 lbs. Chibi was neutered at 1 yr and was closer to 2 1/2 lbs. Vets spay and neuter small animals all the time like Gerbils, Hamsters, Ferrets,etc...
> 
> ...





Amandarose531 said:


> Entirely off topic but, gypsies!? They're real? Haha!


yes it was VERY frustratin...i cant ask for anymore advice from people...either i take the bullet and risk dexter's life or not take the bullt and risk or save his life...i dont know anymore...i wanna cry :sad5:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> yes it was VERY frustratin...i cant ask for anymore advice from people...either i take the bullet and risk dexter's life or not take the bullt and risk or save his life...i dont know anymore...i wanna cry :sad5:


How about you call around and find a REPUTABLE vet to consult, Pidge? Someone that isn't just out to get money and see what they think, you can talk through all your concerns, and bring up all points of view.

That way it's more than just an opinion.

I assure you most vets are more than willing to work through any kind of concerns owners have.

I'm not saying schedule a neuter date, but perhaps bring it up to them, tell them the kinds of issues you've had, mention the lack of socialization as a puppy etc. and see what the vet thinks.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Pidge, you know I'm always here for you if you need to vent....I have seen Dexter and how he acts, especially around other dogs...he is SOOOOO not alpha nor did he try to do anything to any of the dogs at the doggie party....he was too scared to!!! I don't think he is aggressive at all. Prayers for you and Dexter. WOW....giving a dog away cause you won't have him neutered? So glad you won't do that!! Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just want to quickly comment, pidge and mommas boy, that I will stand by my comment. I would absolutely NOT allow my daughter to bring a dog that I was fearful of into MY house. It wouldn't happen. I wouldn't say you must give him up, but I would say he's not living here, so consider your options! Yes, I am that kind of a mother! I have also told my daughter that her room is not HER room. It is the room in MY house that we have assigned her to live in while she is living with us. Lol. And Mommasboy, I think it's hilarious that you are against neutering, but you got your dogs ears pierced. Hmmmm....


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Chimom4 said:


> Just want to quickly comment, pidge and mommas boy, that I will stand by my comment. I would absolutely NOT allow my daughter to bring a dog that I was fearful of into MY house. It wouldn't happen. I wouldn't say you must give him up, but I would say he's not living here, so consider your options! Yes, I am that kind of a mother! I have also told my daughter that her room is not HER room. It is the room in MY house that we have assigned her to live in while she is living with us. Lol. And Mommasboy, I think it's hilarious that you are against neutering, but you got your dogs ears pierced. Says a lot about you!


Wow...what a horrible thing to say???? Well, you don't know me....and if you did you would know that my male dog IS neutered!! All animals in my house are spayed/neutered except Paris....will probably have her spayed down the road but I am VERY scared to because of that image burned in my head!! My daughter didn't bring a fearful dog into my house....she was only 8 weeks old when we got her....as she got older she isn't fearful but she guards....she guards my daughter. How sad you would laugh at someone's horrible experience....I lived through a dog dying in my bedroom in a crate beside my bed because she bled to death after a spay..and you are laughing?? That was the worst thing I have ever experienced....and so you know, that dog was not mine..I was transporting her and had only had her in my house since 8pm that evening.....I was a mess when we found her the next morning. My husband and I felt so bad that she never found her forever home and lived a horrible track life being mistreated.....so we went on to adopt her....paid the full adoption fee w/the rescue and had her cremated and put on our mantel so she could finally have a home of her own......so you DON'T know me.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well..I for one just want the best for Dexter. I guess unless we are around him to really see how is is most of the time, it is hard to really pass out remedies. I figure having him neutered might help, but lets face it, he's not our dog, he's Pidge's. Girl....Im sure your mom must get scared with each outburst, and so he knows that as well. My grandpa had an american eskimo dog that would act like that. I hated that dog, because you just never knew how his personallity was going to be that day. He could either jump for joy over seeing you or try and attack you. He was never neutered, but when my grandparents passed my aunt took him in, and had him fixed, and he was a lover after that.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg...this is getting out of hand... -_-;

chimom...i really dont know what to say. that was very uncalled for though. u took 1 thread and combined it with this one...boo!

thanks lori, yes he is my dog! deleted... LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Having a dog is choice and a BIG responsibility. We're all smart here. We know that we could adopt a puppy/dog/cat/pet and it have MAJOR health issues down the road and cost us a fortune... but we'd pay that money because we love it and care for it and it was our _decision_ and _responsibility_ to bring that innocent ball of fluff into our home. I believe that goes the same way for a dog in Dexter's situation. You HELP the dog,not just ditch it. Even if it is not _"your"_ dog and it's your _"daughters"_ dog and she's living with you, You were the one that allowed her to get the dog. Yes, under her responsibility but at the same time yours as well (other wise it would have been a firm NO from the start) Telling a child to get rid of a dog just shows them that it's ok to abandon any animal in the future because it has an issue. As for Dexter, I don't think he should have to leave, he simply needs help. Which Pidge is trying to do for him. :hello1:​


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dragonfly thank u so much! really appreciate ur reply. i think this thread will be closing sometime soon LOL...so i just gonna say what i wanted to say in Mommasboys thread as she is literally almost about to bawl out from crying right now... :sad5:
i know you guys wanted to say what u wanted saying its cruel to this cruel to do that to an animal...~ at times yes it is cruel. we all have our own opinions as she was just sharing hers and she wasn't lying about her friend having their chis pierced too as it is infact true! i know the person as well. i have been to mommasboy's house as she said in this thread talking about dexter not acting alpha but she was has got to be one of the BEST chihuahua/greyhound/cat owner out there...she LOVES her babies and for some of you to think otherwise is posposterous!....er the sp. i would'nt have driven almost 3 hours to get to her house if she was a cruel and poopyhead person~ this forum is about supporting one another not bashing on 1 person one by one by one by one~ you guys should see this...now THIS IS CRUEL








this is a trend in russia...now they are CRUEL...not mommasboy for earrings on her chis that came that way to her...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Closing...I think you all know why!


----------

